

Ask YC: A twitpic for unsigned musicians - williamphipps

Hey.<p>I was wondering what the people of YC news thought of a site that let unsigned artists upload and submit songs to twitter - like twitpic, but for unsigned material.<p>Songs getting tweeted the most could then be displayed on the site.<p>Maybe it could be run as a co-operative or non profit?
======
williamphipps
just thought i'd add (as i try and think about this) maybe it could work more
like twitturly, but provide a simple upload and hosting mechanism for bands
wanting to get their tunes out there..

------
ScottWhigham
Meh

